# Shibaura Dealers



## Live Oak

The Compact Tractor Connection CTC sells Shibaura's as well.

CTC 

If any of you guys find any other Shibaura dealers, post them here so others can find info. on them.


----------



## Argee

Chief...I would just like to add, that Shibaura has long manufactured engines for the Ford/New Holland compacts.


----------



## Live Oak

OK. They are in Case International DX Series Farmalls as well.


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *OK. They are in Case International DX Series Farmalls as well. *


I think there is also a Case New Holland now isn't there?


----------



## Live Oak

New Holland and Case merged.


----------



## Argee

So what is it now...Case New Holland International Farmall?


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *So what is it now...Case New Holland International Farmall? *


Case owns International and hence the Farmall name. Here is there new website and corporate entitiy. 

CNH


----------



## bbqchet

Sure is hard to keep track of! I'm in the market for a boom cylinder for an I believe it to be a 757B backhoe ARP091? I have the backhoe but the cylinder is missing.


----------

